# Looking for RCI ownership - pros & cons



## bluesky123 (Sep 28, 2015)

As a first time share hopeful, we are interested in owning RCI property (we live in Dallas, Texas) and use that to exchange and visit other places every 2-3 years.

Any one done some home work and help me point to some threads here that discuss this in depth and pros/cons of this idea.  

I am thinking to take ownership of some one else RCI week at a heavy discount price.  Am I thinking right?  Thanks and regards.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2015)

There have been literally hundreds of threads about 'which timeshare to buy'. The search function is your friend. Do a bunch of reading in the newbies sections. Fill out DeniseM's questionnaire and post it. 

You should know that you can't buy a timeshare from RCI. You acquire one (or more) that is associated with RCI for exchanging. You should also know that RCI is a membership thing. It costs about $100/yr for the membership, and those exchanges are now $219 each, on top of your resort's annual maintenance bill, so this is not a purchase to be made on a whim. Even if you catch one for a buck on eBay- and there are thousands of those- the cost to use can be substantial. Far better to own WHERE YOU WANT TO GO!

There is no hurry, these 'deals' are not going away, so read, study, help us help you by outlining what you really want, the size unit you need, the season you can travel.

Welcome to TUG

Jim


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 28, 2015)

RCI is an exchange company. That means that RCI helps people trade their timeshares with other timeshares, for a fee. There's a membership fee for RCI plus there is an exchange fee for each exchange.

Resorts listed in the RCI directory are resorts that RCI has a relationship with in order to exchange. That relationship is not necessarily going to exist forever.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 28, 2015)

OP might want to look at RCI Points resorts. And in particular, resorts managed by VRI which are RCI points. Preferred booking window and can vary the size of the unit booked (2 1bdr units or a 2/2 or). Plus the season travelling may allow less points to book than a ALL the years points. *RCI points do have a 2 year life* and has cancellation windows allowing some points to be "saved" while the exchange fee might be gone.

Worldmark (WM) ... if the resort locations are WHERE OP wants to go ... might be the best choice. Rent at least ONCE or twice before buying.


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 28, 2015)

bluesky123 said:


> I am thinking to take ownership of some one else RCI week at a heavy discount price.  Am I thinking right?  Thanks and regards.



You are definitely on the right track by looking for something "at a heavy discount price" rather than buying retail.

Just remember that RCI comes with a yearly membership fee plus has one of the highest exchange fees in the industry.  So you would have to add those costs to your yearly maintenance fee for your home resort.  On top of that, RCI might not have what you are looking for.

Have you thought of just renting from owners?  There's no buy-in price other than maybe a $15 membership fee for TUG and/or Red Week.  Often owners rent out their weeks or points for less than what they pay in MFs (check out TUG's Last Minute Rental board for proof).

Also, you probably have a better chance of finding what you want, where you want, and when you want by requesting a rental via TUG's Marketplace or LMR board than via an exchange company.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 28, 2015)

LannyPC said:


> ....
> Have you thought of just renting from owners?  There's no buy-in price other than maybe a $15 membership fee for TUG and/or Red Week. * Often owners rent out their weeks or points for less than what they pay in MFs (check out TUG's Last Minute Rental board for proof).*
> 
> Also, you probably have a better chance of finding what you want, where you want, and when you want by requesting a rental via TUG's Marketplace or LMR board than via an exchange company.



The above in* BOLD* is not totally correct.

Prime Season weeks which includes the SCHOOL holidays and Summer beach locations will NOT be rented for less than MFs plus with have both guest certificates and advertising costs also added into the mix. 

LMR thread is within 45 days of checkin ... not the discount booking window for most airfare tickets.

Also ... there are people who RENT weeks obtained via the EXCHANGE process ... those rentals is NOT PERMITTED - you and family might be standing on the curb instead of sleeping in a unit YOU got a bargain on. RCI and II enforce their NO RENTING of exchanges rule. Ask for PROOF of reservation before paying ... and make SURE it is NOT an exchange reservation week.

Keep reading....


----------



## presley (Sep 28, 2015)

As the others have mentioned, RCI is the name of an exchange company that many timeshares have contracts with. When the contracts expire, they can be renewed or not. 

You may want to look at some points based timeshare systems. Wyndham and Worldmark are a couple and there are many more.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2015)

renting before you buy is some of the best advice anyone can give a potential new timeshare owner!

enjoy the same amazing vacations while you research the industry and discover what will work best for you to buy (resale of course)


----------



## taterhed (Sep 28, 2015)

bluesky123 said:


> As a first time share hopeful, we are interested in owning RCI property (we live in Dallas, Texas) and use that to exchange and visit other places every 2-3 years.
> 
> Any one done some home work and help me point to some threads here that discuss this in depth and pros/cons of this idea.
> 
> I am thinking to take ownership of some one else RCI week at a heavy discount price. Am I thinking right? Thanks and regards.




I'll put in 2 cents:

If you're only going to travel every 2-3 years, you probably expect to have a 'great vacation experience' for your investment. That being said; you might appreciate rentals (which can be a good bargain) as opposed to owning, at least for a while. After you've made one or two rentals, you might find that you really like one style/brand/location for your vacation spot. If this is so...then maybe you'll know what and where to buy.

If you've already rented/toured and have some ideas, consider buying an 'every other year' (EOY even or odd) time share. Also consider buying a good/better quality timeshare with great locations that you'll use (either nearby or at your favorite watering hole!). Good/better timeshares don't have to cost that much up front, but they all have ongoing commitments that must be honored..

Also, anytime you vacation (TS or not), consider stopping by for a quick look/tour of the nearest 'posh' timeshare resort to see what you really find attractive.

Two favors for me:
Don't get suckered into buying from a developer (timeshare tour/pitch/offer). Do your research first! and...
Don't buy something before you understand what you want/need/can afford. The devil, as they say, is in the details.

cheers and welcome to TUG.


----------



## GigiPup (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm a bit confused. Earlier in the thread it was stated that you can not rent exchanged weeks in RCI?
My question is does that include guest pass? IE if I don't plan on using my TS and want to exchange and gift it to a family member using the guest pass is that allowed?


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 13, 2015)

renting is not allowed.  Gifting is allowed using a guest certificate.


----------



## GigiPup (Oct 13, 2015)

Ok thanks that clears that up. 

Just out of curiosity though, how does RCI/resorts know if you are renting? Hypothetically couldn't you just give a guest certificate and have the person pay you the rental amount behind the scenes?...


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2015)

GigiPup said:


> Ok thanks that clears that up.
> 
> Just out of curiosity though, how does RCI/resorts know if you are renting? Hypothetically couldn't you just give a guest certificate and have the person pay you the rental amount behind the scenes?...


 
There are several ways they can find out:

-You request too many guest certificates - red flag
-Your renter calls RCI and tells them they rented from you
-Someone finds out you are renting exchanges and turns you in
-You advertise on the internet and RCI catches you because of your Ads

If you very quietly rent to a friend or family member who knows the score, you probably won't get caught.

If you make a cottage industry out of renting exchanges to the public, you have a much greater likelihood of getting caught.


----------



## GigiPup (Oct 13, 2015)

Ahh gotcha. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------

